# Soil test results. Bad news??



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi fellow grass geeks! I just got my soil test back and am a bit concerned at some of the elements! I am hoping to begin a 24,000 Sq ft. KBG seeding at a new construction location and want to make sure I get this as right as I can! What would you recommend throwing down between now and seed down approximately 2 weeks from now?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

No one has answered and you ought to get some sort of response. Soil Savvy tests don't lend themselves to analysis by others. We have no idea what their numbers mean. So all we can do is repeat what they're telling you. You should not add lime. You need phosphorus and potassium, 1/2 lb/1000 sq ft by their analysis. Easiest way to get that is with a balanced fertilizer. They only make a recommendation for a single application. Will you need another application? They will tell you to send in another soil test later. Other labs will make recommendations for an entire year.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Assuming you have bare dirt that has just been final graded? I don't think I would worry much about the high macros just stay away from fertilizers that would add to them going forward. Your NPK is near the green range. I would move forward with your seeding/fertilizer plan.

Are you going to start a journal? I'm doing a new lawn next spring and would love to follow someone else go though the process first.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks I appreciate the responses! I did just start a journal so follow along for sure! I found out after I had ordered the soil savvy test that it definitely wasn't the best choice so I will have to order a different test kit going forward. Any suggestions would be welcome! My plan is to go forward with the seeding and put down a good starter fert with that and then probably go with a simple triple 16 and probably some chelated iron once things start to get established!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is an article from Montana on soil tests with a list of labs and advice on picking a lab:
http://landresources.montana.edu/nm/documents/NM1.pdf

How bad is the high sodium? Who knows? But when you get another test you should check on it. Here is an article from Texas on managing soil salinity:
https://aglifesciences.tamu.edu/baen/wp-content/uploads/sites/24/2017/01/E-60-Managing-Soil-Salinity.pdf
They recommend a "detailed salinity analysis, in which water is extracted from a paste. This test measures the pH, electrical conductivity (EC) and water-soluble levels of the soil." Texas offers the test (contact number in the article) but the labs in Montana can do it too. Ask them about it.

Since you already have the test from Soil Savvy, it won't hurt to call them and ask them about the sodium. "Your test shows my soil is high in sodium. What should I do about it?" I wouldn't necessarily trust their answer but it would be Interesting to see what they say. While you're on the phone, ask them why they recommend only 1/2 lb/k each of NPK. That seems a strange recommendation to me.

The sulphur is less of a problem than the sodium. But ask about it while you're talking to people. You might also check on salinity levels in your irrigation water.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Hiya @Virginiagal Good to see you posting again.
I no longer even bother acknowledging Soil Savvy postings. It just got too repetitive in posting the same explanation over and over-even after g-man created a boiler plate explanation regarding the weaknesses/failings of SS tests, it was too repetitive to bother with.
@jhealy748 There are a lot of competent labs, but the labs on this list meet strict quality requirements or they aren't listed. These are labs that provide quality testing:
https://www.naptprogram.org/pap/
Sodic soils in your part of the U.S. is not uncommon. You will want to know if your soil is sodic before seeding when you can still do major amending and tilling if necessary.
Whatever lab you use, If your soil pH is greater than 7, You will want to ask them to test your soil using Ammonium Acetate (AA testing). In addition to Becky's suggestion to ask for a Soluble Salt test, I would suggest you ask for that the phosphorous be tested via the Olsen method. For reference, Midwest's S3C test which includes AA and soluble salt testing costs 25.50 and the Olsen test can be added for an additional $1. Other labs should be comparable in cost, but shop around.


----------

